# Lightest & Strongest crankset for 1x10 build?



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

I need help locating and deciding on the best all around crankarms for a 1x10 build I am working on. I think a singlespeed specific set would be best but I am open to stripping rings off a crankset that might be better. Anything out there better than XT or XTR? Looking for best strength to weight ratio setup...:madman:


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Maybe ethirteen? The website says they weigh 666g. You know that's the Devil's number 

I'd probably buy XTR and forget about it.


----------



## indian fire trail (Nov 22, 2007)

I´m running 1x9 on XTR cranks and Mattias Hellore 31t titanium ring...no issues so far. You Know XTR doesn´t fail...


----------



## Jerome (Dec 21, 2003)

What's your budget? Are you willing to invest in carbon cranks? What type of riding/playground?


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Lightning. The lightest and lots of spider options to get the chainline and bolt pattern you want.
Pricey though. There's an HD option that adds a couple grams and makes them even stronger and stiffer. That's what I'm getting for my FR bike.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

I run XTR M960 as singlespeed and love them - only thing that sucks is the 102 bolt pattern. I run M970 on a 1x9 setup and they work great too. I dont think you can go wrong with XTR, and there arent too many others that are the same strength while still being reasonably light. XTR's can also be had for pretty cheap. It's a win, win, win in my opinion.


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

Easy choice is Race Face Sixc. 30% stronger than XTR, and less weight. Doesn't shift quite as well, but that won't matter for 1x9. Durability of carbon (impacts) looks ok so far.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

I haven't tired those cranks but I've broken 3 of their aluminum arms (2 old Turbines, 1 Deus) and wrecked two bottom brackets. Race Face replaced everything for free with something better which was nice but there's no way I'd choose Race Face over XTR.
Those pedals inserts will fall out or creak or things will delaminate or the carbon will splinter and crack... how many people break XTR cranks? I've seen at least 4 carbon RFcranks with problems on this forum.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

I've had no problems with the Race Face Next cranks since they replaced the one with the broken chainring arms about a year ago, the new ones have been rock solid with the same amount of mileage on them. 

I'm going with the Next SL 26/38 10 speed cranks rather than XTR 26/38 for the Element Team build. The Next SL's are only 595gms with the threaded BB, compared to 700+ gms for the XTR Trail 26/38 cranks.


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

limba said:


> I haven't tired those cranks but I've broken 3 of their aluminum arms (2 old Turbines, 1 Deus) and wrecked two bottom brackets. Race Face replaced everything for free with something better which was nice but there's no way I'd choose Race Face over XTR.
> Those pedals inserts will fall out or creak or things will delaminate or the carbon will splinter and crack... how many people break XTR cranks? I've seen at least 4 carbon RFcranks with problems on this forum.


I certainly will not be the one to talk anyone out of XTR, they are stellar. And the M970 is a steal right now.

However, I live in the PNW and mostly smack into roots, not rocks. I do not think delamination will be a problem. Lately, I have always gone for stiffer, heavier cranks and it has been weight well spent. XTR is #2 on my personal list. Hopefully, we get some long term test results by spring that will help me decide.

But to answer the original posters question, Race Face SIXC is the obvious winner. (he said nothing about durability, but it should be not much worse than an aluminum crank)

Directly from the website (which wouldn't mean much implicitly, but they called out Shimano, and so far, no response):
"_SIXC offers the world's first hollow carbon AM crankset with a higher strength to weight ratio than any Shimano AM or XC product_"


----------



## nitropowered (Aug 30, 2007)

I think for the price the e13 is the best bet.

I would like to know weights on others too.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Lelandjt said:


> Lightning. The lightest and lots of spider options to get the chainline and bolt pattern you want.
> Pricey though. There's an HD option that adds a couple grams and makes them even stronger and stiffer. That's what I'm getting for my FR bike.


Damn, obviously you didn't find a last minute fix to make the S-Works cranks work at half the price.Lightning's are at the top of my list as well.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Yeah, I'm still torn between the Lightnings (best possible chainline and I think the lightest) or a triple crank like SixC, old XTR, ect.


----------



## boude (Nov 18, 2010)

My 2011 Sworks 175mm + 32 BBB chainring + BB Sworks = 540grs


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

^^^I like the machine work on the spider! Nice set up. 

Personally, I am running a set of modded M960's w/ ceramic coating. I think the weight is right around 670 w/ bb and Home Brewed alu 32t ring. Granted they are about 140gms heavier than the S-works above but I am quite happy and the price was awesome.

attached are a picture of my XTR's pre/post modding.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Aren't the Sworks the same as the lightnings? they look very similar.


----------



## nitropowered (Aug 30, 2007)

I guess this may have been posted in other threads before, but what does a set of XTR M970 weigh without rings and with BB?

The more and more I look at it, I might get XTR and sell the rings and almost break even


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

1SPD said:


> Aren't the Sworks the same as the lightnings? they look very similar.


Almost. They paid Lightning for the design and patent and then changed it a little. They look a little different at the axle end of the crank arm and the Specialized ones only work on BB30 frames (shorter BB axle).


----------



## the enthusiast (Dec 1, 2010)

The new Middleburn X-type crankset uses an external-style BB, (Shimano, Chris King etc.) Weight-wise, I think they come in pretty close to XTR. The advantage, though, is that you can run their UNO single-speed-specific spider/chainring. (Actually, you can't yet...but they should be available soon.) Lifetime warranty, too.


----------



## CasteelG (Sep 19, 2009)

Lelandjt said:


> Almost. They paid Lightning for the design and patent and then changed it a little. They look a little different at the axle end of the crank arm and the Specialized ones only work on BB30 frames (shorter BB axle).


And let's not forget that the Specialized version of the Lightning cranks are much less expensive as well.


----------

